

Ask HN: Why does Quantum Entanglement need to exist? - indutny

Everyone talks about it and there are a lot of fun experiments that imply it&#x27;s existence. But what does really show that it should exists?
======
gus_massa
I don't understand what kind of answer you want. Quantum entanglement is a
difficult topic. Let's try the same question with gravity:

Everyone talks about [gravity] and there are a lot of fun experiments that
imply [gravity]'s existence. But what does really show that [gravity] should
exists?

Edit: It's very difficult to discuss entaglement without a lot of math, but
you can start reading the "concept" section of the Wikipedia article:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_entanglement#Concept](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_entanglement#Concept)

